# Fixing a glass sheet to a wooden tabletop



## jayess111 (May 27, 2012)

I recently had a tempered glass sheet made that sits freely on top of a wooden tabletop to protect the tabletop. The top is around 4 feet by 3 feet. The glass looks great but as it is secured to the wood by gravity only, there is always a chance of movement.

I don't want to mark the wooden tabletop in any way as it was made years ago by my father who is now deceased.

Is there any way of making the connection between the glass and the wooden top more secure without damaging or marking the wood? I don't want to drill or use glue, for example.

A post back in 2009 made mention of

"flexible plastic discs. They are clear, about 1/16" thick, and about the diameter of a nickel".

Would this work and, if so, can anyone give more information about these discs - how well they work, the brand, where I can get them etc?

Any suggestions would be most welcome.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

If you have a glass company that does plate glass and mirrors for example, ask them. They will probably have exactly what you'll need. Maybe not what you expect.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

+1 for Russell


----------



## joek30296 (Jul 21, 2010)

Those little clear plastic disc work well. However, they will react with some lacquer finishes over time. DAMHIK


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

When using the plastic discs, be sure to place them evenly on the edges as well as in the center portion of the table. Helps distribute the weight and any pressure of the glass.
Bill


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

My parents have a rosewood dinning table with a piece of tempered glass that my father had cut for the top about 7 years or so ago. They have the round plastic or rubber clear discs under the glass and no marring or marking. As bill above said space them out evenly.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

If the table is flat, the weight of the glass should keep it from sliding around more than a scosch. I'd live with it as is. Don't fix a mythical problem.


----------



## jayess111 (May 27, 2012)

Thank you all for your time and effort and for providing such useful and timely suggestions.

They are very much appreciated.

What a great communtiy of woodworking enthusiasts!


----------

